# Problem with Benq Monitor (model FP767)



## Spectrespecs (Dec 27, 2007)

Recently, my Benq monitor has been acting up, so I'm taking this rare opportunity of functionality to figure out what's wrong with it.

Usually, when left alone, the monitor eventually would go into sleep mode, and reawaken when the mouse was moved.
Now, when in sleep mode, I'll move the mouse, and the power light will merely flash on, and then turn off. It takes multiple pressings to get it on, and sometimes, not even that works.
Most of the time, I have to switch the powerstrip on and off a random number of times before it finally works.

Has anyone experienced this problem?
Or are there any suggestions?


----------



## jlemmerman (Feb 14, 2008)

Same problem - has anyone else seen this (or fixed this). The monitor is in semi-permanent sleep mode. Just blinks indefinitely.... will not power up or down. Have had intermittent success by tripping the power to the monitor from the breaker, not the switch on the unit. Any help would be appreciated. please email at


----------



## scrappyaviator (Jun 7, 2008)

I have the exact same problem with the same monitor (Benq FP767). When I turn it on it just blinks for 2-8mins before it actually shows the desktop. It seems to work sometimes if its blinking to pull teh video cable and plug it back in. this sometimes pops the desktop right up. It will also start blinking if I leave the monitor unused long enough for the screen to go black. But I dont have any trouble once it starts running.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what
cpu
video card
m/b
power supply
brand
wattage


----------



## AdmiralTigercla (Dec 24, 2008)

Rise thread, necro up.


Okay, came across this online and I registered to dish out the info I've come across. Even if this thread is older than dirt, at least the info will be lurking on the web now.

The problem you guys are experiencing is exactly what I was getting. And it's a hardware problem having to do with the monitor.

Anyone happen to notice high frequency whining noise while the monitor operates? Like the whine of a TV? Or perhaps in intermittent whine when it blinks on and off? Does the whine change pitch when the screen is displaying light, vs dark colors when it DOES work? If you do, it's a 'leak' from a blown capacitor. The monitor shouldn't be making ANY noise... period. (It has no moving parts.)

I opened my FP-767 up (took some careful work to get it disassembled.) And here's what you'll probably have. 

You'll find two circuit boards behind the LCD display in a metal mount, once removed, the larger of the two boards has a number of transisters, capacitors, and heat sinks. 
The culprit of this particular case is a couple of capacitors that are sitting right in the middle of a cluster of heat sinks for some transistors near the top of the card. 
The problem here is that the capacitors used by BENQ were low temperature capacitors not really suited for the heat being radiated by the concentration of Sinks. So while the monitor may work spectacularly, it's only a matter of time before it was doomed to fail. The heat from the sinks caused the capacitors to degrade over time and eventually blow their caps, which causes voltage problems, leading to the intermittent on/off blinking problem that gets worse over time as descibed by other posts. 

I suggest you do not attempt to remove the boards yourselves. I had to unplug half a dozen small cables, disconnect some grounding wires, and carefully slide the connection bridge between the two boards apart in order to separate them. I was operating under the premise that if it can be fixed, yay. If not, well, it's broken anyway, let's open 'er up!

You best bet is to go hunt down a local TV repair place and turn the monitor in to them for repairs. It'll cost a little, but not as much as it cost to purchase a new LCD display. (The BENQ FP767 was still going for up to $400 for a new one just a few moments ago with a quick google search.)

If you want a rough Idea where the culprit capacitors are without opening the beast up, just listen for them. Or rest your hand right on top of the monitor and it's vent holes, and feel for the big heat source. They're only an inch or two in from there. Should be more or less dead center on top.

I'll post back here again when I get the board back from The Shop and get the monitor reassembled. If I've got it licked, case closed.


----------



## AdmiralTigercla (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay, case closed. The monitor has returned, has been rebuilt, and is functional.


----------

